# Is this betta worth the price?



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all. I decided to come back from the dead, relatively speaking, to ask a question. I was looking at bettas online and found this absolutely breathtaking one for sale. The price is a whopping $150 and shipping is $35. According to the description, he is a giant halfmoon plantinum betta. Here is his picture:










My question is, is this betta worth the price the seller is asking for?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I feel like this is a question you need to answer yourself. Each person is willing to pay a different amount for different things. For me, since I don't really like platinum whites, I won't even look twice at that guy. On the other hand, my paper thin, sickly foster that has technically no tail when I picked him up IMO worth every single penny of his $20 Petco price. But then again I'm talking as if you're gonna keep this boy as a pet. As a show/breeding stock, I see:

1) he's a rose tail. Meaning he shouldn't be bred unless you really really really know what you're doing
2) too long anal
3) hump back? Might just be the way he's posing

Edit: speaking of, is that really a platinum white? Maybe it's just the lighting?


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

A betta is only worth what your willing to pay for it. There isn't no such thing as "too much" if you really really want this betta.

Worth it or not, I certainly wouldn't pay that much for any fish. It just seems too much for such a "common" fish species.

By the looks of it, he could be OHM, over halfmoon, as his tail looks like it branches slightly over 180 degrees. Formation wise, he looks in pretty good shape, apart from the slightly over tail and too longer anal fin. Top line looks pretty good, and he doesn't possess a star step dorsal - I don't think, picture isn't the best angle to tell. He's a rosetail I believe too, which you may of already gathered.

He does look like he could be a giant but I'm not 100%.

Another thing I'd think about is colour change. He may not stay pure platinum white, which could be a bummer.

I personally wouldn't breed him, as he is rosetail which are known to be tricky to breed because of defects.

Overall, he's a nice fish, but I wouldn't pay anything close to that for a fish. $35 is the maximum I'd ever pay. . . Maybe. Maybe if there was a really special fish if pay it, but there is always if he doesn't make it, etc.

It's an opinion. If you want him, go for it, if you can afford it and everything too.  there is clearly no doubt that he is a beautiful fish.

Edit: Seren beat me to it :lol: sorry if there is overlapping info.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Now I'm curious. I thought OHM is not a fault? I mean, the fish isn't gonna get plus points for it either but they're acceptable. No? Yes? :0

Edit: additional question. Would you say he has a weak peduncle?


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh gosh I'm sorry! I believe your right OHM isn't a fault, but you'd obviously have to show in the correct class. I don't know why I said that, gah. :lol:

I was curious about that peduncle too, but I'm not sure whether it would be called weak. It looks a little off and the centre of the peduncle doesn't quite come out far enough for my liking. But I'm super picky on formation. I like everything really to be perfect, and I think caudal peduncles are really important to how that fish looks, and can be a final decider on whether I want that fish or not.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If I absolutely had to have a Betta and it was priced as high as this boy I'd walk. But as was said above: He's worth wahtever _you_ are willing to pay.

While he is lovely he has he one thing I can't abide: He looks to be spoonheaded.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Depends where you live, here thats a pretty normal price for a giant, infact a nice colored hm giant like that would probs be even more expensive than 150

I like him, has quite a few points that need work but I like his colour and strong body...but Im a stinge and would only pay that much for something Id actually use so personally I wouldnt buy him.. but someone working on giant gold hm might jump at the chance


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

How bad do you want him? 

On the upside paying that much for a fish should ensure the fishkeeper looks after the fish better,


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

As many others have said, if he's worth it is a question only you can answer. I wouldn't spend that much on that fish, mainly because all the white fish I've had have marbled and I don't have that budget and he isn't worth that much to me. But he could be worth it to someone else. I love platinum whites. 

I'm also starting to really like plakats more than the long finned counterparts, I'm getting annoyed by fin biting so I'd be more willing to spend a pretty penny on a plakat vs a halfmoon. In fact I have spent a pretty penny on a few of my fish. Calcifer was priced at almost $60. Misha was $30, Zuri and Kevin were $40 each. I've spent a lot on some of my fish. And I think they're worth every penny I spent on them. I also have plenty that I didn't spend a lot on but again, to me they're worth it and more.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

He is a very beautiful fish but i dont think id pay that much for him. But it is really up to if your willing to spend it and it fits in your budget. I know how you feel .


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

So, did you get him?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Sure,if it's your dream betta and you can afford it,why not.


----------

